# SSWC09: Tandem Geeks Race Report...



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2007)

Better late than never...

Amy and I have finally posted a few photos and a race report from our tandem adventure in Durango last month at the Single Speed World Championships.

If you've got some time to kill, here's a link that I've posted at WebCyclery.com:

http://webcyclery.com/pages.php?pageid=84

Thanks!

Henry Abel
[email protected]

Looking for tandem races on the west coast? Visit NWTandemRacing.com


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

oops - double post.


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

*NICE WORK at the SSWC*

Henry, 
I was looking forward to this write up - awesome ride and report!!! Congrats to you and your stoker!

Oh and we did end up getting 5 mtb tandems together in Winter Park a week ago, it was a blast!!! If you ever make it back out to Colorado, be sure to look us up.

Dan

PS - regarding the SS tandem, I don't think we're ready to shed the gears and go SS, but it sure sounds like fun (in a painful sort of way  ).


----------



## BIGfatED (Apr 26, 2005)

Hey, I know those geeks. Two number one's, but not tattoos.....bummer. Great work anyway!

Big J


----------

